# Trouble Getting Into Custom Recovery



## ThisIsMyName (Oct 27, 2011)

So I'm not sure if I'm just being dense and overlooking something obvious or if there's something wrong, but I can't seem to boot into recovery. I tried using the boot into recovery option with no luck. I tried using a bootstrapper and selecting the last option on the boot menu with no luck.

Am I doing something stupid? Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## vbhokiefan (Aug 26, 2011)

ThisIsMyName said:


> So I'm not sure if I'm just being dense and overlooking something obvious or if there's something wrong, but I can't seem to boot into recovery. I tried using the boot into recovery option with no luck. I tried using a bootstrapper and selecting the last option on the boot menu with no luck.
> 
> Am I doing something stupid? Is anyone else having this problem?


Which bootstrap are you using? Koush's from the market, Hascode's Tweaked or Hascode's Safestrap?

If you're using either of the first two, once you open the app, tap "bootstrap recovery" it should popup "success" and then tap "reboot recovery" 
If you're using Hashcode's tweaked, you can alternatively power on while holding the "m" key which will bring you to the fast boot menu where you can scroll down and choose BP Tools which will then boot into recovery
If you're using safestrap, you'll have to wait for other help, cause I haven't had a chance to load it.


----------



## Hashcode (Sep 16, 2011)

If you're using Safestrap you'll know it, because of the initial splashscreen giving you the option of using the [ menu ] button to enter recovery.

I think this would probably fix your issue:


> once you open the app, tap "bootstrap recovery"


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

New topics in Development subforums are reserved for releases. moved to D3 general. thanks.


----------

